# Monitor lizards after Ackies



## varanusvarius (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello, 

I currently have a trio of ackie monitors, I love this trio and I have decided to get another monitor, this time in a slightly larger or much larger package. I have narrowed my list down to either a savannah, blackthroat, or argus monitor. I like tame and active lizards hence why I like my ackies. Which one is best suited for me. 

In terms of space, I have a spare room so housing doesn't matter.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Honestly, the best one, is the one you want (and can care for).


----------



## Teguixin.22 (Nov 7, 2018)

Black throats get friggin' enormous, i'd say get a tegu or a sav.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 18, 2018)

White throats have very similar personalities to Tegus and are cold tolerant like Tegus as well.


----------



## Waters (Jan 22, 2019)

I have owned one Argus and he was a terror lol. Blackthroats and Whitethroats can both be pretty docile, for a monitor. I personally find Savs pretty boring. Have you look at Roughnecks?


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Whitethroats are nice.


----------



## Zyn (Jan 22, 2019)

White throats are pretty much a Tegu pretty cold talerante.

My dream monitor would be a bell phase lace monitor but I don’t live in Australia sadly lol


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Seen pictures, a knockout.

My ultimate monitor wish is a a set up conducive to breeding crocodile monitors. Would come with a chain mail suit.


----------

